
Final Builds of 10.8.2 and 10.7.5 Maintain OS X Battery Life - tanousjm
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/final-builds-of-10.8.2-and-10.7.5-maintain-os-x-battery-life
======
tanousjm
Just finished three days of repeat testing on the final builds of 10.8.2 and
10.7.5. Good news is that battery life remains restored in Mountain Lion
compared to the developer builds.

I have to say I was a bit worried it wouldn't last, given Apple's recent
software missteps (i.e., the battery life in the developer builds was restored
by disabling critical underlying code, etc). Glad I was wrong!

